# 2016 asa schedule?



## 12sonly

I know foley Alabama Feb 26-28
Texas 
Illinois 
Kentucky ?
Cullman al ?
Phenix city 2x ?
Any news on schedule?


----------



## schmel_me

Asa= Alabama shooters association


----------



## pbdollar

So, is Florida lossing its shoot???


----------



## 12sonly

If it turns out that way, I wil be cutting back on the amount of asa's we attend.


----------



## 12sonly

Maybe, definitely want be first shoot. Got that info off asa website


----------



## Huntin Hard

I've heard possibly Augusta again


----------



## cenochs

4 shoots in Alabama WoW! Heck I would put them all there if I was Mike heck why stop at 4....No one at ASA headquarters can tell me there is not another shoot location in the Eastern US other than AL with a straight face. The first step for a business to level off is the mind set that no matter what I do the customers will follow. When you got a good thing going and growing you take the product to the customers and keep growing not do what is best for one or a few.


----------



## P'town Shooter

Heard Pensicola Fl.


----------



## tmorelli

Side note- what was attendance at Cullman this weekend? The core classes seemed to be Paris sized or smaller..... In discussion, the weather forecast was blamed and the SOY throw away scores. 

I'm curious on a few other factors though: 

are shooters tired of Cullman and their hotels? The site? Alabama?

Could the later schedule hurt? July hasn't typically had a pro-am. Does this carry to the classic?... Kids are all in school by 8/20.


----------



## 12sonly

I agree^^^^^^^


----------



## Garceau

12sonly said:


> I know foley Alabama Feb 26-28
> Texas
> Illinois
> Kentucky ?
> Cullman al ?
> Phenix city 2x ?
> Any news on schedule?


Foley Alabama a sure thing? 

I hope so......I'm gonna be hanging in Fairhope!


----------



## 12sonly

Yep


----------



## Garceau

That's awesome......fly into Mobile I suppose


----------



## outbackarcher

Mike told me at Cullman that we are going back to Augusta. It is at a park but I can't remember the name he said. Florida is gone. I think he said that the date on the Texas shoot is changing.


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'll be skipping foley next year if that's the case. 15 hours is to much driving sucks alone. Augusta will be nice though


----------



## ar1220

Foley is listed as the first shoot for 2016 on the ASA web site under the event calendar for the classic appears it is replacing newberry.. Texas is in..cullman is out..I'm betting ft benning stays at least once..and I'm gone take. Wild guess that London and metropolis stays.I heard talk at cullman of Augusta ga being a destination for 2016 but it was only scuttlebutt


----------



## Garceau

Coming from Wisconsin......they are all a long ways away.


----------



## schmel_me

Kevin flights were way cheaper into Pensacola when I flew down there. Not that far of a drive to foley. 


That guy said scuttlebutt!


----------



## Garceau

Yeah will worry about that in a few months


----------



## D.Short

I thought there was still 2more years on the Cullman contract,how did they get out of that?


----------



## Bo Bob

Wish they would move one up to VA or NC.
Why so many in Alabama?


----------



## Huntin Hard

Bo Bob said:


> Wish they would move one up to VA or NC.
> Why so many in Alabama?


Same here. Driving from MD to Alabama isn't fun


----------



## derwet

ar1220 said:


> Foley is listed as the first shoot for 2016 on the ASA web site under the event calendar for the classic appears it is replacing newberry.. Texas is in..cullman is out..I'm betting ft benning stays at least once..and I'm gone take. Wild guess that London and metropolis stays.I heard talk at cullman of Augusta ga being a destination for 2016 but it was only scuttlebutt


I couldn't find it on the ASA page. Whereabouts is it noted?


----------



## Huntin Hard

derwet said:


> I couldn't find it on the ASA page. Whereabouts is it noted?


Look at the bottom of the event schedule for the classic


----------



## Labs

Sunday:	6:00 AM Sunrise Services / Practice facilities open
23-Aug	7:15 AM All Sunday competitors at their stake
7:30 AM Second Round – Shotgun Start
7:30AM-9:00 AM Limb Saver Known Distance - Tee-times
Noon Final Awards Ceremony & Shooter of the Year Presentations
1:00 PM Facilities close - See you in Foley, Alabama - February 26 - 28, 2016!

Copied from the ASA events listing for this year's Classic...


----------



## tmorelli

Huntin Hard said:


> Same here. Driving from MD to Alabama isn't fun


Try Oklahoma to Ft Benning, London, Foley or Augusta.


----------



## Huntin Hard

tmorelli said:


> Try Oklahoma to Ft Benning, London, Foley or Augusta.


But you can get people to travel with you, everyone around won't shoot a ASA. They like no speed limits and center 11.


----------



## tmorelli

Huntin Hard said:


> But you can get people to travel with you, everyone around won't shoot a ASA. They like no speed limits and center 11.


That is normally true. I just made the cullman trip alone though. There are only a few from my area that shoot more than TX and maybe IL.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

That is disappointing. We are switching to ASA from IBO next year and I was hoping to shoot in GA. I hope they dont take away KY or IL cuz I cant afford wont go that far south to all of them.


----------



## Huntin Hard

tmorelli said:


> That is normally true. I just made the cullman trip alone though. There are only a few from my area that shoot more than TX and maybe IL.


Yeah I understand your struggle. It's hard getting guys to travel 10+ hours when IBO are 5 hours away. I'll be making the classic trip alone


----------



## ar1220

Find new friends


----------



## 12sonly

Illinois isn't going anywhere 
Don't know about Kentucky, but I would bet it stays.
Would love to go back to park in Augusta. I am almost positive that
It will not be on base.


----------



## Huntin Hard

ar1220 said:


> Find new friends


Wouldn't be bad if I was in ASA country. If I asked who wants to go to IBO shoots I'd get a car full.

They think all the IBO events are very well ran so I can't talk them into driving double the distance for a shoot that slows your bow down.


----------



## outbackarcher

12sonly said:


> Illinois isn't going anywhere
> Don't know about Kentucky, but I would bet it stays.
> Would love to go back to park in Augusta. I am almost positive that
> It will not be on base.


It's not on Fort Gordon. He said a park that we shot at before.


----------



## 12sonly

Yep, they set everything up at boat ramps we shot there the first time it was held in Augusta.


----------



## pointndog

Is it to much to ask for a Missouri Shoot.. What about Arkansas, Kansas, something different. Kansas would really be interesting with the wind always blowing there.


----------



## jensley

Mike is open to shooting in other states but it is very hard to find a place to meet the criteria I tried for N.C.but could not put it together but he was very willing.


----------



## buckwild13

I like the Missouri idea


----------



## shawn_in_MA

Try getting to ANY of them from New England!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cenochs

jensley said:


> Mike is open to shooting in other states but it is very hard to find a place to meet the criteria I tried for N.C.but could not put it together but he was very willing.


Give us the short version of the requirements to hold a ASA tournament


----------



## 12sonly

If you call asa office mike will tell what all is required. They have looked at a bunch of different sites.


----------



## pointndog

Well I know Wolf44 tried to talk to Mike @ London last year and he told him he wasn't interested in going to Missouri and I was standing there with Dan. So honestly, I think he has his own agenda. That day he told us he was trying to get one @ NC, but as we see there wasn't a shoot there this year.


----------



## P'town Shooter

Foley will be a great location. Augusta Ga. will be nice too. I like shooting in the south. Great weather, BBQ,and sweet tea.


----------



## carlosii

Regions could have been the answer to a lot of questions about having an ASA type shoot somewhere other than the SEC country...doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## 12sonly

That's what it was supposed to be. ^^^^^^


----------



## D.Short

I hope that Regions finals in Branson,Mo. is well received and hopefully ASA will look there as it just might be a suitable location.


----------



## PSE 2374

What is it about the south you dislike? Is it the weather or confedarate flags? [emoji12]


----------



## WhitetailAce

PSE 2374 said:


> What is it about the south you dislike? Is it the weather or confedarate flags? [emoji12]


It's not about disliking the South. Its the trip south no one likes to make. The 12-16 hour drive, the extra day or two you have to take off work to make the trip, or the added expense of air fair and a rental car if you go that route.


----------



## BARBWIRE

I liked the wildwood park?Last time we where there they where talking bout big plans for us.Building new cabins and such.Then poof we where gone.Ill never forget having to wait to shoot the long dot cause guys fishing behind it!!


----------



## boner

I stated it in another post but there seems to be the need for asa to branch out into different regions. Possibly a midwest, mid Atlantic division and make them on differing weekends and that would give the centrally located guys a chance to shoot even more. Maybe a classic in Louisville


----------



## PSE 2374

Heading out to Ft. Benning in a few minutes, just to see the vendors. Woooooo hooo!!


----------



## reylamb

PSE 2374 said:


> Heading out to Ft. Benning in a few minutes, just to see the vendors. Woooooo hooo!!


Vendors for what?

What is going on this weekend?


----------



## PSE 2374

Thought it was this weekend, just checked website and found out differently. Been jacked up all week. Hahahahahaha


----------



## Double B

I heard talk of gulf shores but I guess that was Foley they were talking about


----------



## MICCOX

I wish they would move out west


----------



## bhtr3d

MICCOX said:


> I wish they would move out west


We have been out west..3yr run.. Craig co....some of the best time ...
Ever seen a baby mulie try to suckle from a target...it happened 
Had to also make sure to let the mulies walk through before yards shot....


----------



## bhtr3d

P'town Shooter said:


> Foley will be a great location. Augusta Ga. will be nice too. I like shooting in the south. Great weather, BBQ,and sweet tea.


Foley sucks.....just.my opinion....which doesn't matter


----------



## Garceau

Nope it doesn't.....lol

Have you shot Foley before? Newberry has been going down hill the past 2 years. But flights were easy to get in


----------



## PFD42

I wish someone from north Ms or SW Tn would step up with a location


----------



## bhtr3d

Garceau said:


> Nope it doesn't.....lol
> 
> Have you shot Foley before? Newberry has been going down hill the past 2 years. But flights were easy to get in


...I would travel to somewhere different than so bama


----------



## Garceau

I am excited about Foley - not to far from the gulf, will be great food and should be much better weather...... I was down in Fairhope this last February and it was gorgeous!


----------



## reylamb

bhtr3d said:


> ...I would travel to somewhere different than so bama


That would be LA.......lower Alabama.....


----------



## bhtr3d

Garceau said:


> I am excited about Foley - not to far from the gulf, will be great food and should be much better weather...... I was down in Fairhope this last February and it was gorgeous!


Much better weather??? For you yes.....from what we know of......lol not ever close......but it is what it is.....I still would of liked somewhere more different to go for once....


----------



## Garceau

I was in the gulf on st Patrick's day week.....was gorgeous.

I've been to Newberry .....weather jasnt been that good any time


----------



## Bowtech11

bhtr3d said:


> ...I would travel to somewhere different than so bama


Really you should not be a hater, Alabama whips your butt in football and you hate the state. Just don't go shoot, nobody will miss ya


----------



## bhtr3d

Bowtech11 said:


> Really you should not be a hater, Alabama whips your butt in football and you hate the state. Just don't go shoot, nobody will miss ya


I'm not a hater...but the location is not what really matters to me....it's the time.....end of the month is not real conducive to my work schedule. ..but....it's months away so who knows..


----------



## ondavirg

Bowtech11 said:


> Really you should not be a hater, Alabama whips your butt in football and you hate the state. Just don't go shoot, nobody will miss ya


Ha! This may be news to you guys in Alabama, but not everybody lives and dies by what a football team does. Some of us just don't want to travel so far to shoot the ASA, which is the best format to compete in 3d archery! I'm glad about Foley because it's much closer than Newberry atleast.


----------



## carlosii

10 miles north of Gulf Shores...and Lulu's :wink:

I KNOW I can get a great rate on a room there too.


----------



## bhtr3d

carlosii said:


> 10 miles north of Gulf Shores...and Lulu's :wink:
> 
> I KNOW I can get a great rate on a room there too.


I didn't know you still visited houses of that stature LOL


----------



## frog gigger

D.Short said:


> I thought there was still 2more years on the Cullman contract,how did they get out of that?


Drop the event and don't have it anywhere.


----------



## withoutwheels

Cullman hotels didn't keep there end of the agreement. By Jacking the prices up.


----------



## bowjoe1800

withoutwheels said:


> Cullman hotels didn't keep there end of the agreement. By Jacking the prices up.


They jack them up in Paris too but you don't hear anything about that though do you?


----------



## carlosii

bowjoe1800 said:


> They jack them up in Paris too but you don't hear anything about that though do you?


Ouch! Nice lob back...and too true...now we'll wait to hear from Texas.


----------



## Garceau

bowjoe1800 said:


> They jack them up in Paris too but you don't hear anything about that though do you?


Maybe so....butb they must be really cheap the rest of the year.

We told the hotel in cullman we were there for work, they dropped the price a ton.


----------



## 12sonly

I don't go to Texas asa. Due to the distance.


----------



## Garceau

Texas is a great shoot. The city welcomes us with open arms. Facility is great. 

It's a long way from Wisco too....lol


----------



## ar1220

If had to pick just 2 to attend it would be Texas and illonois. Augusta may change my mind since I have never been there


----------



## ar1220

If had to pick just 2 to attend it would be Texas and illonois. Augusta may change my mind since I have never been there


----------



## carlosii

bhtr3d said:


> I didn't know you still visited houses of that stature LOL


You don't know Lulu's?

You should get to know Lulu's.

Jimmy B's sister's....Dreamin' on island time, man.


----------



## carlosii

Garceau said:


> Texas is a great shoot. The city welcomes us with open arms. Facility is great.
> 
> It's a long way from Wisco too....lol


If I couldn't get a room usin' Hilton points I wouldn't go to Paris.


----------



## bhtr3d

I know the roll tossing restaurant is in Foley where they hurl your roll to ya.....


----------



## carlosii

bhtr3d said:


> I know the roll tossing restaurant is in Foley where they hurl your roll to ya.....


That's nuthin. We got a restaurant here where you eat the rolls and then toss 'em.


----------



## mustang kid

Fort Gordon in Augusta was no doubt my favorite shoot. Awesome attendance, great town for food, motel, attractions, etc, walking was good, many many pros. 

I think tuscaloosa could be a number 1 event if they give it another chance. The only reason people didnt like it is because it was so rainy and muddy. A sunshine filled weekend couldve turned that into one of the best they've hosted, in my opinon. 
v


----------



## BubbaDean1

Mustang hate to bust your bubble but....the Tuscaloosa site is dead. The Parks Dept sold all the ground from the building to the school. That was 5 competition ranges, the practice range and the practice bags. The ranges on the other side of the road really didn't have the space needed between ranges to be as safe as it needs to be.

If you liked Fort Gordon you will love Wildwood.


----------



## mustang kid

BubbaDean1 said:


> Mustang hate to bust your bubble but....the Tuscaloosa site is dead. The Parks Dept sold all the ground from the building to the school. That was 5 competition ranges, the practice range and the practice bags. The ranges on the other side of the road really didn't have the space needed between ranges to be as safe as it needs to be.
> 
> If you liked Fort Gordon you will love Wildwood.



That sucks man! I didnt know about all of that.


----------



## sagecreek

Can't wait for Augusta.


----------



## BubbaDean1

Sage being back at Wildwood Park will be great.


----------

